# Merry Christmas Friends.



## Petrus (24/12/16)

I wish all my forum friends and admin staff of ecigssa I wish you a blessed Christmas. Vape On Guys.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## zadiac (24/12/16)

Thank you and the same to you and everyone on this forum. Will see you all again on the 27th. Going away for a bit. Have a great X-Mas day!!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## rogue zombie (24/12/16)

Merry Christmas to all. Stay safe, merry and blessed

Sent from my HUAWEI Y221-U22 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/12/16)



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Petrus (24/12/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 79638


Wow, Santa is comming to town.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (24/12/16)

Merry christmas everyone.
Have a blessed day and stay stafe.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Alex (24/12/16)

Merry Christmas everyone

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Silver (24/12/16)

Lol @Alex

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schnappie (24/12/16)

Merry xmas everyone. And happy new year. Stay safe, sane and vape on!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## kev mac (25/12/16)

Petrus said:


> I wish all my forum friends and admin staff of ecigssa I wish you a blessed Christmas. Vape On Guys.
> View attachment 79635


A Merry Christmas to all my friends at ecigssa.Santa left some mixing flavors and a Serpent mini in my mailbox for a relaxing evening vape.Hope everyone gets their wish!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## kev mac (25/12/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 79638


I change my mind I want one of those for Xmas!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dubz (25/12/16)

Merry Christmas to all. I hope your day is filled with joy and happiness

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Willyza (25/12/16)

Merry Christmas all....................

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Normz (25/12/16)

Merry Christmas everyone, hopes it's a day filled with spoils and good vibes. Please be safe guys, don't drip and drive

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## BumbleBee (25/12/16)

Merry Christmas all you wonderful people

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Petrus (25/12/16)



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (25/12/16)

Merry Christmas to all ! Hope you all have a great family-filled day

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## hands (25/12/16)

Happy holidays to all

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Kareem (25/12/16)

Merry Christmas to all. Have a blessed day filled with joy and happiness.

Sent from my SM-J120F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Vapegilius995 (25/12/16)

Marryy Xmas!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------

